# Best O scale track



## mdiscala (Dec 21, 2008)

what kind of o scale track should I use


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!
To answer, Track that fits your engine. Big engine,large radius curves. O or o27?
O27 curves won't help if the engine needs 31 inch radius curves or more.

I use old tubular O and O27. I have switches in both scales. Bought them by the box. The track is easy to fit custom because all you do is cut.
I do table top and change to my whim.

For a layout you need to plan for a more permanent situation.

Fast track is fast and easy and locks.

Gargraves has a fancy look with a thin center rail.

Other track is available.

Considerations:
What's available,cost, and personal preference.

You need to expand on the last one.


----------



## mdiscala (Dec 21, 2008)

I am not talking radius. so far I have a few pieces of o Lionell and a few of the new fast track but I have read where the MTH track is best because it is solid.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Are you talking about MTH RealTrax? That is what I have... It is a pretty solid track, but I really do not care for the track connectors... The parts that make the electrical connection between the two track sections are thin copper and seem to bend out of shape easily; I even had one break on me... If you are going to set up a permanent layout it would be a good choice though, expecially if you do not want to ballast your own track...


----------



## Boxcar Willie (Dec 1, 2008)

I also use MTH RealTrax. Its not bad but I think I would use another brand if I started over again. I got to much invested to change. Like what was said before it depends a lot on what type of layout you want and the engines you want to run. 
Simple can be best. Unless you have a lot of time to devote to the hobby don't get to crazy.
I have 32 engines but only one that needs more than 0-31 radius. Its an Atlas that needs 0-45 radius.
I have 0-72 on my outside loop and the engines look better on a large radius. But remember if to you its a hobby and you aren't looking for scale real operation keep it simple and look to all brands for what you want.
Check you local hooby shop, ask questions, but watch for the hard sell. That how I got into MTH Realtrax. If you are going to use a lot of switches and that type of action I would pick a track that has metal frogs and rerailers. The plastic wears out.


----------



## EastTexan (Jan 25, 2009)

After a number of years with the train "in the box" and the arrival of a grandchild, I am getting excited about setting up my Lionel train set. I have O gauge track (not a lot) but wonder if it would be best to go with the new FaxtTrac system and forget about the old track. Any help and or suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Welcome to MTF !
What is your interest? Do you like the look of the new track? SOme people don't. It is nice because it locks. A good feature to have with kids. THe old track is still sold and is not obsolete. The good thing is that you can get used switches. Fasttrak you will have to buy new. That is the basic difference. If you are going to buy a lot of new, especially another set it will come with Fasttrak. It depends how you want to present the layout. 
Bob
Fasttrak curves are 30 or 31 so you cannot do a 27 inch curve with it .


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> Fasttrak curves are 30 or 31 so you cannot do a 27 inch curve with it .


I thought Fastrack was O36? - http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=893


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes it is.hwell:

The main point is the loss of the small curve and the space the 36 inches for every turn around


----------



## Boxcar Willie (Dec 1, 2008)

EastTexan,
This is a question you will need to answer. Everyone has their opinion. There are certain things that will base your answer. Judging from your handle, Texas has no humidity problem. You also have to think if your layout is going to be permanent or if you will change it around a lot.
They all have pros and cons. The preference for a lot of 0 gauge people is Gargrave track with Ross switches. Can be expensive and you have to make your roadbed. MTH Realtrax and Lionel Fastrack has the roadbed built in and both have a large amount of options for the radius of turns.
You also have to think about how much detail will be in your layout. That can make a big difference in the track you pick.
Read this and other forums and that will give you some idea. This forum is kind in nature so it it a good place to ask. The other forums just read and see what others write about their track.
Take your time and see what is best for you and what you are doing.


----------

